# Finally got my Green wing mount back!!



## Brushcreek (Mar 26, 2009)

Got this pair of green wing teal done by Andy Nimmons! I am very pleased. Andy did a great job as always.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

Those are nice!


----------



## wingding (Mar 27, 2009)

nice pair of teal


----------



## pmarley1 (Mar 27, 2009)

post some more pics of other bird andy has mounted for ya


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, hummm, uhhhh, well......


.....all that matters it that YOU are happy with them.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Mar 27, 2009)

pmarley1 said:


> post some more pics of other bird andy has mounted for ya



I want to see more mounts too.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 27, 2009)

For a reference- next time you want to have some birds mounted. They should look like this when they are returned to you.........


----------



## Brushcreek (Mar 27, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, hummm, uhhhh, well......
> 
> 
> .....all that matters it that YOU are happy with them.



Yeah i guess that is all that matters! thanks for your input bud


----------



## devolve (Mar 28, 2009)

they look great man!  good job on a nice pair.


----------



## huntaholic (Mar 28, 2009)

*Yep !*

They look Great !!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 31, 2009)

i like 'em, i think they look good!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty lookin pair of little rockets for sure brush.

CONGRATS


----------



## BoatMan23 (Mar 31, 2009)

great job!!! i really like how the colors pop out at you.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice looking mount! Those are good looking for sure!


----------



## BoatMan23 (Apr 1, 2009)

Gut_Pile said:


> Nice looking mount! Those are good looking for sure!



really?


----------



## sureshot375 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good lookin mounts, congrats.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful mount !!  Say what you will about the wood duck, the drake Greenwing is my favorite.  Good job.


----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 19, 2009)

SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i remember the first time i mounted a duck...ironically it was a green wing teal too! Those lil suckers are dive bombers  arent they? sweet mounts broseph way to kill not only the drake but the hen also for the pair!!!!!!! How do i get in touch with Andy i have some canvasbacks i need to get mounted!!!


----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 20, 2009)

cheers brew!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 21, 2009)

they look great


----------



## 12mcrebel (Apr 22, 2009)

They look great!
Cant wait to get a GWT!


----------



## Skyjacker (Apr 22, 2009)

I typically stay out of threads like this if I hold an opinion that may be unpopular, but I'm going to break my rule this one time. 

First let me say this.  You should be proud of those birds.  Green Wing Teals are the hardest duck to hit and they look like great specimens.  

That said, you need to take those ducks back to Andy Nimmons. The heads on the birds don't look natural at all and unless he didn't charge you for his work, then you need to seriously get refund.  That looks like a taxidermy job done by someone 50 years ago.  I would not have paid my hard earned money for a taxidermist to do that to my trophy.


----------



## dognducks (Apr 22, 2009)

more of Andy's work

http://www.andynimmonstaxidermy.com/photo-galleryDucks.htm


----------



## gunattic (Apr 23, 2009)

dognducks said:


> more of Andy's work
> 
> http://www.andynimmonstaxidermy.com/photo-galleryDucks.htm



Oh wow... check out that wood duck!


----------



## cwilson15 (Apr 27, 2009)

i could have done better.... terrible head sets... haha


p.s. i killed that hen


----------



## Brushcreek (Apr 27, 2009)

no you def didn't Clay


----------



## cwilson15 (Apr 29, 2009)

your right thats the morning just me and the game warden killed those ...what 18 woodies by ourselves??? hahahahahahaha


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 30, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> I typically stay out of threads like this if I hold an opinion that may be unpopular, but I'm going to break my rule this one time.
> 
> First let me say this.  You should be proud of those birds.  Green Wing Teals are the hardest duck to hit and they look like great specimens.
> 
> That said, you need to take those ducks back to Andy Nimmons. The heads on the birds don't look natural at all and unless he didn't charge you for his work, then you need to seriously get refund.  That looks like a taxidermy job done by someone 50 years ago.  I would not have paid my hard earned money for a taxidermist to do that to my trophy.



x2. 

I love Teal of any kind...Have a pair of Blue Wings mounted i got in Texas, and i got a Cinnamon on standby at the taxidermist right now.  My next one will be a Green Wing or a Hooded Merganser.  But after doing taxidermy for a few years, i gotta tell you, he MUST have a new guy in training there or something that did those for you.  

Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 30, 2009)

does he mount coots?


----------



## bassfishga (May 1, 2009)

Looks good.


----------

